# Sticky? Roll call and boat photos.



## FlatOut (Feb 20, 2013)

On some other forums people do a roll call and post a photo of their boat. It would be a way to associate faces to people on the water. So how about it?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Trigger Happy, you will either see me out deep dropping or at the rigs, or diving stuff in the 100-150 ft. range. Say hi!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

Im usually running around Lost Key in one of these.
















might as well add Pops boat as well, since im on it the most offshore


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

my new look for 2013


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

We'll be out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Blue luna*

I hope this picture attached - see ya at pirates cove


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

36 Topaz. See ya out there!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WET DEBT present and accounted for!!!


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Nauticstar 2500xs


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey stink bait - how do you like that Nauticstar? I looked at one like that over the weekend and was pretty impressed.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Usually on, but not limited to, Bodacious, Blue Marlana or Miss Babbie...


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Sent you a pm Seachaser, its a great boat.:thumbsup:


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Heres my ride, the bout time. If you see me out there stop and say hey.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There are some beautiful boats already show. Paul your's is looking great..! You too Scott..

Mine can be seen when you open this link;
http://www.oceanmasterboats.com/31centerconsole/31cc_main.htm


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking for the fish out of this


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't know why it loaded upside down. Dang phone !


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Lost Bound Train aka LBT ckin in









& de' Pickle, flounder hunter/river fun & scallop gathering ride, oh and used by Clay-doh to tow things back to his dock when they blow away.









See ya'll out there! 


Jimmy


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

SHO-NUFF said:


> :thumbup:


Haha That sucks


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Usually on, but not limited to, Bodacious, Blue Marlana or Miss Babbie...


Those are nice battle wagons, which one rides better the Bertram or G&S


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

j.moulder said:


> looking for the fish out of this


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

*Miss Lisa Too*

Spring Fever !


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If yall see me floatin. Throw me a rope!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is my Bluewater at Crab Island....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kingfish514 said:


> Those are nice battle wagons, which one rides better the Bertram or G&S


That G&S is bad to the bone. The ride, layout, monsterous cockpit and especially the backdown ability. Haven't been in anything over about 3' on it. Been in some real bad stuff on the Bertram. Firm believer in it's rough water abilities..


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here`s the F & R.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

cc & water and the lady K


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

48' Sportfisherman


----------



## Txfire409 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine hasnt visited Florida waters yet but will soon.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

*The C-Horse*

Our pride and joy. Bertram 38 III Sportfish


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

This is my 4th boat in the last 3 years. It has been my favorite. 
2009 Canyon Bay 2150 with a yammy 150 4 stroke.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*24ft wellcraft*

My 24 wellcraft the name on the side says REELaxing


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is my rig!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

How do I post a picture using an ipad of a picture I took with my ipad


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My 19' Sea Boss with WAY too much motor !


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I spent more time on this ship than mine the last few years.
HooYah Navy.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

"Pelicans Perch".......... 31' Pursuit Tiara .. out of Orange Beach.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Condo*



DAWGONIT said:


> I spent more time on this ship than mine the last few years.
> HooYah Navy.





amarcafina said:


> "Pelicans Perch".......... 31' Pursuit Tiara .. out of Orange Beach.


Where is your condo in orange beach and what are your rates. I am down there with the wife and take our boat out usually every 4 or 5 weeks apart. Just curious what you have and where.
Can't wait for the water temp to get over seventy degrees. Fishing season is just about here again.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

2012 25" blue wave with 250 yamaha
1998 31 T contender twin 300 yamahas


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

*boat name and pix*

had 2 have it

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

CCC said:


> My 19' Sea Boss with _*WAY too much motor*_ !



No such thing.....


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Pedal Powered Bass Whacker:whistling:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

*Roll Call*

See you on the Water !
1999 Contender 2006 Yamaha F225


----------

